# New Service Truck



## austinfce (Oct 9, 2016)

I read the post on work trucks in the vehicle section where they wanted you to post pics of your work truck and they were all general contractors or carpenters. I am in the process of putting together a new to me service truck for my excavating company. I was wondering if you guys had any advice and pics of your current trucks. Thanks.


----------



## jaimec (Jul 6, 2016)

What do you need?

Welder?
Compressor?
Fuel delivery?

Etc etc...


----------



## austinfce (Oct 9, 2016)

Ideally I'd like to have a welder, compressor, torches, fuel transfer tank. I have a Ford F350 cab and chassis I am thinking of using not sure about what bed to get, utility, flat bed, or some sort of hybrid bed.


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

Get a hybrid. I have a utility body with a flatbed in front of it for the generator and transfer tank. But I would really love to get a combo body with the flatbed off the back.









for my next truck I'm getting one like above but with half opening tops so I can mount a welder generator and compressor to the top of the sides


----------



## Peter_C (Nov 26, 2014)

Get a heavy duty crane installed. Outrigger pads would be in order too. Double walled oil storage containers, double walled waste oil container, pumps for the oil, and hose reels with quart counters on them. Write the number of quarts onto each machinery's valve cover with a paint pen. 

F350 is barely going to cut it. Bigger would be better. 

Many welders have a built in genny you can use to run an electric compressor, or run a gas compressor. 

There is a point that it is cheaper to buy a used service truck, than to build one...


----------



## Moxley-Kidwell (Jan 28, 2011)

The biggest bed you can get. 350 can be a little light if you load it down with tools, welder/gen, tanks for fuel and oil. We started with a used F-450 I think it had a 12' bed and we ended up with multiple boxes on top of the bed also. Just bought this one earlier this year, mechanic has it full and added more boxes on top already. He like to carry a ton of stuff, went over scales and thing ways over 21,000#.

Sorry don't have any other pics but 6000# crane, PTO compressor, added the welder/gen, torch storage on other side, wireless remote will do the crane, start/stop truck engine and the compressor. It's nice but you pay for it.

I searched forever for a good used truck, but couldn't find what we wanted. How big of a truck can you handle? We didn't want the F-650/750 size but you can find them already set up pretty easily and fairly reasonable.


----------



## Wayne Brooks (Oct 24, 2016)

*550 would be better*

Agreed that a 350 is going to be too light. I've got a 550:
Weighs about 16,000 #'s carrying no equipment fuel
Mechanics body
Custom160 gal fuel tank right behind the cab
Left side; IR 30 gal gas compressor, then 1" fuel hose reel
Right side; 120 # grease system, graco pump, bobcat 225
45 gal waste oil tank under ass end
IR air powered fuel transfer pump, much better flow than the electric
Same pump and hose reel for the waste oil tank, quick disconnect couplers on the equipment oil pans
On left sidetop of mechanic body; air manifold/valves for pumps, grease gun, etc. and hose feels for air 3/8 & 1/2", grease, waste oil, pressure washer
Cutting torches, clean up water tank

Built it in 2000 on a 1999 truck, just about to replace engine
I'm small, so I needed a combo mechanic and service truck
It has worked out well.


----------

